# homemade dog box



## nadams (Feb 24, 2011)

Thinking about building a box for my Coondogs out of wood with some top storage,  anyone got any ideas on sizes extra? I think I got some good ideas but was gonna see if anyone could post some more info/ pics!
Thanks!!!


----------



## twinstar (Feb 24, 2011)

dont have any pics . but i made onw out of wood onw time an never again . that thing weighed a ton . almost killed me ever time i had to load it (lol) . i suggest you save up an buy one . or find some own to help put together a light aluminum box . but that is just my opinion.


----------



## HawgJawl (Feb 25, 2011)

Wood dog boxes also start stinking and you can't get the odor out like you can with metal.


----------



## simpleman30 (Feb 25, 2011)

save your money and buy one.  or find someone with a welder and ask them to build one out of metal.  me and my brother have built quite a few over the years for ourselves, out of steel or aluminum.  but we have access to a sheetmetal shop and all the metal we need!


----------



## Prorain (Feb 25, 2011)

when I hunted out of a truck my hounds look like they are i jail mine is made of 1/2" condouit with plywood to p and bottom 1x3 run around the inside of top and bottom with holes cut through just the 1x3 except at the corners all thread rod there to sandwich condouit with it in the predrilled holes best thing I add a piece owould that I can wrap around the box during the winter so the don't get froze slap up before we even hunt.and where my door is on the box and it is spring loaded.Looks redneck as heck but works well we put it on my buddy's truck if we go in his ride we usually take my trooper it while carry 4 hounds 4 people comfortably.

nadams send me a cell # and I'll send pics this thing is super easy and cheap on the wallet.less than $50.00 5 years ago and still using it when we go in a truck.


----------



## nadams (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info but I bought one over the weekend, 3 bay.aircraft aluminum with huge top storage. Coon dog size  its a big box but I didn't give but 175 for it, used but it cleaned up like new


----------

